# U2 Stolen in Transit



## dibetu

My U2 that went to Sinn for servicing got stolen out of Packaging. Parcel was resealed and arrived empty. 
Serial number is 1020.0127 just in case this watch is up for sale.
Daniel


----------



## XTrooper

Any update on this? Was it ever recovered? Did you get an insurance payoff yet?


----------

